# Swallowing pencil lead



## dex_millie (Oct 19, 2006)

I believe DS just swallowed pencil lead. I caught him w/ a pencil in his mouth and the point gone (it had a point). WWYD? Should I just wait it out, for it to pass? He never use to put all these stuff in his point, lately he is putting stuff in his mouth. Last week he got a hold of the aluminum type of deodarant and ate some - we usually don't have those type of deodarant around, I think DH mother gave it to him.

I don't know what to think. I am going to have to keep this place debree free, he is really starting to put EVERYTHING in his mouth ever since he started eating more solids.


----------



## MidnightCommando (May 31, 2006)

I'd be slightly concerned about the shape of it but since all pencils are made with graphite now you do not have to worry about the lead aspect.


----------



## Hippie Mama in MI (Jan 15, 2008)

Yep, graphite...


----------

